# Koi und Wachstum



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

Hey

Also ich habe 3 japanische koi im teich einen 20cm (2004) einen (16cm 2004) und einen 20cm (2005)...das in klammern is der zeitpunkt wo sie gekauft wurden...also der kleine der ca 16cm lang ist sieht sehr hübsch aus...seine farben sind schön hell und klar abgegrenzte flecken...ist eine art kleiner showa...aber er ist nich so viel gewachsen wie zb der den ich ein jahr später gekauft habe ...ein metallic farbener.. als sie gekauft wurden waren sie so 12-13cm groß denke ich ...

meine frage ist jetzt ob ihr vllt wisst warum das so ist...ob das an den genen liegt oder ob ich vllt etwas falsch gemacht habe ...und wachsen die koi ihr leben lang? oder behalten sie ab einem bestimmten alter ihre größe? 

danke schonma ...hoffe ist nich zu unübersichtlich


----------



## PyroMicha (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Nach dem was ich gehört habe, liegt es unter anderem an den Genen.
Wir haben auch Koi, die die anderen, in der Größe, längst überholt haben.
Da die Koi alle im gleichen Teich schwimmen, würde ich es also den Genen auch in die Schuhe schieben  .

Es gibt bestimmt eine plausiblere Erklärung. Und diese würde mich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## waterman (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Hi,
also ich habe auch einen der ist viel schneller gewachsen als die anderen fünf. Aber beim Futter grabschen ist er auch der Schnellste und Pfiffigste. Der sammelt die Kugeln in einen Affentempo, da kommen allen andern nicht mit.:__ nase 
Leider hat er aber auch im letzen Jahr die Farbe verloren, obwohl ich gutes Futter habe. Der ist jetzt fast weiß und zeigt nur noch Schatten von Blau und eine paar schwarze Punkte. Als 10cm-Fisch war noch viel blau und etwas rot vorhanden. Ob der Farbverlust was mit dem schnellen Wachsen zu tun hat? 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Es liegst stark in der sogenannten "Blutlinie" der Koi, wie groß z.B. dei Elterntiere waren. An der Varietät der Koi und auch am Futter. Die Farben können sich im Wachstum sehr verändern, können teilweise verloren gehen, aber auch wiederkommen. 

Rainer wird sich bestimmt dazu noch äußern.


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

danke für die antworten

ja also der kleine müsste jetzt  5jahre alt sein...würde mir schon wünschen dass er so groß wär wie die anderen beiden...^^achja und nochwas ...fühlen die sich zu dritt denn einigermaßen wohl?  oder wäre es besser wenn ich noch einen in ihrer größe dazu setze....denn ich würde dann wenn es wärmer wird noch einen schönen kohaku kaufen...sind nicht die einzigen habe noch 5 goldfische im teich + 3 kleine (nachwuchs)


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Naja, dann wird es langsam eng im Teich. Die Faustformel sagt minimum 1000 Liter Wasser pro Koi und eine Mindesttiefe von 1,50m. Bei soviel Fisch brauchst du dann auch eine ordentliche Filteranlage.


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

joa ich weiss... is nich besonders groß....aber das wasser ist immer sehr klar ...filter hab ich einen libel 7000 mit 11watt uvc ...den habe ich aber etwas umgebaut ...habe noch zusätzlich einen sack zeolith reingepackt und habe ein rohr mit löchern am einlauf angebracht dass das wasser gleichmäßig über dem filterschwamm verteilt wird


----------



## sven2788 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Das Wachstum hängt auch vom Stoffwechsel ab und der ist abhängig von der Wassertemperatur und der Futtermenge.


----------



## koimen (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Hallo Miteinander
Wie bereits angesprochen.....die Herkunft des Fisches bzw. die Blutlinie ist sicher  Hauptverantwortlich für den Wachstum. Der Showa ist aber sicher ein langsam wachsender Koi gegenüber zb. einem Karashigoi oder einem Soragoi wie auch Chagoi (einfarbige Koi). Wer also einfach einen "riesigen" Koi will....muss in diese Richtung gehen....oder bereits einen grossen sich ergattern.


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

@sven2788

jo das weiss ich..aber die fische sind ja im selben teich^^..deswegen is das nich der grund neh..achja hab dein profil gesehen...28m² teich und nur 4500l...is das richtig?^^


----------



## sanke10 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Hallo AMR!

Hast Du auch einem Namen? wäre bestimmt etwas angenehmer wenn man Dich auch richtig ansprechen könnte.
Ich weiß garnicht warum alle Koi`s halten wollen, denn man sollte jedem Tier
eine möglichst große und Artgerechte Haltung zubilligen. 
Und für die Koihaltung sollte der Teich, pro Fisch mindest 1000 Ltr. haben, und eine große Filteranlage sollte auch vorhanden sein.
Und zum Wachstum der Fische, das liegt an der Blutliene und den Genen, wenn man beim Kauf der Fische mal ein bischen mehr Geld ausgibt, und sich vom Guten Koihändler beraten läßt, kann man auch sicher sein das die Fische ordentlich wachsen !

                     Lenhart


www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

jo stimmt ich heiss alex^^ ..also schlecht werden die fische bei mir eig. nicht gehalten...wenn sie zu groß werden irgendwann können die beim kollegen in den teich der is über 10000l...meine frage war nur warum die so unterschiedlich wachsen ..weil sie vom selben händler sind ...kla wenn ich mir einen für 150€ kaufe wird der ne bessere qualität haben ...das is mir aber für so einen kleinen fisch zu teuer ...also liegt dann an den genen wie ich jez gelesen habe ...gut 

und wie siehts es jetzt mit der anzahl aus?... fühlen sich 3 koi nicht wohl? wenn ja dann setz ich noch einen dazu.

danke für die antworten=)


----------



## velos (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Kleines Beispiel.

bei mir im Keller schwimmen ca. 20 Nachzuchten von Mai 2007.
Der Kleinste ist ca. 3cm klein und der Größte ca. 20cm 
Bei dem Großen kannste beim wachsen zuschauen 
Im 300L Aquarium:evil
Die Mannschaft im Teich ist 3-4 Jahre alt und zwischen 30 u. 50cm groß.
Dabei ist nur ein Japaner (Asagi), der ist in einem Jahr ca. 10cm gewachsen.


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

hey velos

also dann ist dein koi in einem jahr 20cm groß geworden??:shock 

ok dein beispiel is mir dann sehr hilfreich ... und dann jetzt noch einen dazu holen ? oder nich nötig?^^


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Moin,

angesichts der vorhandenen Teichgröße - lass es bleiben! 

Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.. am Ende macht eh jeder das, was er für richtig hält.


----------



## velos (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

angesichts der vorhandenen Teichgröße - lass es bleiben! 

möchtest du nicht hören, weiß ich 
ist aber so


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

hi peter

hast du nicht mal ein paar bilder von den rackern?

würde ich gerne mal sehen.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## AMR (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

ok mit der teichgröße habt ihr recht^^...nur viel größer ging nicht weil der garten nicht so groß ist und neben dem teich alte japanische ahörner stehen ...die begrenzen die teichfläche halt ...ja und dann noch kurz eine frage... mein teichbelüfter ist im winter kaputt gegangen... jedoch läuft der filter ja rund um die uhr und beim einlauf in den teich ist es wie bei einem kleinen wasserfall... reicht das als sauerstoffzufuhr? oder bringt es viel einen neue teichbelüfter einzusetzen? ich würde dann einen holen der für draußen geeignet ist... nur die kosten halt einiges ...deswegen wollte ich fragen ob das nötig ist=)

thx


----------



## velos (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

hallo jürgen,

sind die behälter angekommen?

bilder von meinen häßlichen kellerkindern?

hier:


----------



## AMR (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

kann mir das keiner beantworten?^^


----------



## ThomasK. (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

Naja, die Frage ist ob sich bei einem kleinen Wasserfall genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser löst. Die "Blubberbläschen" sollten möglichst lange Kontakt mit dem Wasser haben, damit sie genug Zeit haben Sauerstoff im Wasser zu lösen. Einige die beispielsweise Zuleitungen unter Wasser haben, (meist nur bei Schwerkraftfiltern) schliessen ihre Belüfter ganz zum Anfang der Leitungen an, damit die Bläschen schön lange unter Wasser bleiben, um genug Sauerstoff abzugeben.

Oder bau dir einen Bachlauf, der dürfte durch mehr Bewegung im Wasser auch mehr Sauerstoff einbringen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

hallo 

@peter
ich hoffe das ie heute kommen werden.


> bilder von meinen häßlichen kellerkindern?


was schreibst du denn da.... 
1 stimmt das gar nicht und 2 liegt das im auge des betrachters. 

@alex


> jedoch läuft der filter ja rund um die uhr und beim einlauf in den teich ist es wie bei einem kleinen wasserfall... reicht das als sauerstoffzufuhr? oder bringt es viel einen neue teichbelüfter einzusetzen?



zur zeit denke ich schon, aber wenn die tage wärmer werden würde ich auf
jedenfall sauerstoffsteine reinhängen. ich denke du weißt ja, daß der sauerstoffgehalt im kalten wasser höher ist wie im warmen ist, oder?


----------



## AMR (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi und Wachstum*

@jürgen und heike
jop das weiss ich^^...und dieses jahr soll der sommer ja etwas wärmer werden^^...bin mir nur nich sicher ..weil ich auch gehört habe dass dann zu viel CO2 ausgetrieben wird wenn ich durch einen ausströmstein zu viel sauerstoff in den teich pumpe...

ansonsten habe ich ja noch einen schaumsprudler im teich... aber ob das derselbe effekt ist wie bei einem teichbelüfter da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher


----------

